# Ozark County, MO



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

If I did not already have 166 acres in Ozark County I would be looking at this place!

http://www.landsofmissouri.com/miss....35-acres-in-Ozark-County-Missouri/id/1140180

No affiliation, just ran across it while doing my usual browsing...


Tim


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

the place has SOLD.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

urban gleaner said:


> the place has SOLD.


Yup. Most of them do, eventually! :gaptooth: This one actually did well to sell in a matter of months and not years like some.

I hope the buyer and seller are both happy.


----------

